# My Kegerator Build - In Progress



## gava (22/2/10)

Hello all,

Some of you might remember my planning of a chest freezer kegerator.. I've finally scoped out the plan and started to build..

Here are some picture of what I've done so far.. (Starting with the frame) Im not a wood friendly person so there might be some laughable bits  enjoy.

The base . This is will hold my freezer and my Cooler box area.. make those joins were a pain in the butt.. 








Attaching the lip so it'll hold the freezer inplace.. 








Put the freezer in place and mark out the wood.. fits like a dream!







the frame to date.. ofcourse can't put the back on yet since i have to put the chest freezer in but you get the idea.. 








EDIT: one of those pictures make it look like the frame is leaning.. its just the photo.
Stay tuned to future additions... if its anything like my plan it should be alright.. and i hope i get it done before next year


----------



## bimbo (22/2/10)

For a bloke who reckons he isn't wood friendly that is damb awsome.
With all of the bracing in the corners that bad boy is going to be bomb proof


----------



## argon (22/2/10)

Mate, nice photos. 
This is almost exactly what I'm planning to build for my kegerator. Lifting it on castors is a great idea especially with a small space for the gas. That little bit of extra height for the taps will Gwt it to a more comforatble height to pour. I'll be cladding he outside of mine with decking boards and hanging a drip tray off the collar.

Nice works. Keep the updates coming. :icon_cheers:


----------



## gava (24/2/10)

Just a quick update... Pretty much finished the frame.. Now ready to start to do the lid , tower and coolerbox oh and the caster wheels..

Little surprised tha the chest freezer fits like a dream.. mind you since i took the rollers off the bottom of the freezer its higher at the front so I have to put some wood under the back of it to make it level.

its pretty solid, not going to die any time soon.


----------



## gava (2/3/10)

ok so the build is going a little slow 

I've found some cheap polystyrene and thought i'd make a great cooler box in the kegerator.. here's some happy snaps..

im going to recycle air from the chest freezer once completed.


----------



## shawnheiderich (2/3/10)

Looks good, I built similar last year yours looks great. One point though is there a big air gap around the motor vent? It looks in the picture that it may be a bit covered over. It may just be the angle of the pictures.

Happy Building

Shawn


----------



## jetfoley (2/3/10)

How will you keep the cooler box cold? Is it going to be refrigerated or just like an esky?


----------



## gava (2/3/10)

yeah the vent is completly uncovered and will have two 90mm Computer fans to extract the air out the side.


----------



## gava (2/3/10)

the IDEA is to have recirculating air from the chest freezer... obviously be closed up better, im just showing fitting the polystyrene.



JetF said:


> How will you keep the cooler box cold? Is it going to be refrigerated or just like an esky?


----------



## gava (17/3/10)

Ok slow going at the moment since I didn't have the castors.. Castors arrived (alot taller than I thought) they're totaly size high is 100mm so i had to redo the lid design.. although it'll be a little higher than I wanted. Hope it all comes out.

Excuse the crap photo's was using phone..

this is the current kegerator with the carstors on.. as you can see down the bottom right i have two 88mm Computer fans to exhaust the hot air from the compressor.
the fan box up the top right has a 90degree 20mm poly pipe connection which will transfer the air from the cooler to the chest freezer. there are two, this is the top fan (return)
as you can see the castors are connected.. 







I've made two 22mm holes in the lid (from the side of the lid to the bottom) this is for the air return (i had to put in the side because the height of the kegerator was getting to high after the castors were put on) i have the return hole with a 90degree poly pipe connection to direct the air across to the other side of the chest freezer.. the other hole will be connected to another fanbox on the step of the chest freezer. 

I've brought the gas line in via the old light power hole.. didn't think i'd need the light (im sure I will) but i'd rather gas than light.






the back of the lid with the gas line going in.. All sealed...






So its still coming along, since I have the castors on now I can start to fit the outside panels and will start to look like a kegerator..
Lets hope the taps aren't to high to pour the beer or else I'll just have to find smaller castors or a hoverboard..

EDIT: Oh and i thought I'd better see if the gas bottle fit.. and it JUST fit cm perfect... god bless 3d modling programs...


----------



## Kleiny (17/3/10)

Great build gav

keep up the photo's

I will have to come around and check it out once its finished.

Kleiny


----------



## hefevice (17/3/10)

What a beast!! Can't wait to see it when it's finished! Keep the photos coming.


----------



## gava (7/4/10)

Just a quick update, been away on holidays.. first undercoat put on.
waiting on a font and then top will be done and we should be all good to go.. 
edit: the door isn't on yet  
now brewing some beers to put in it


----------



## gava (12/6/10)

quick update, thought I'd better get this done over the long weekend.. this is what i've done so far.. 

got the driptray and font fitted today.. tomorrow i'll have to take off put the trimming on , paint the undercoat and get it ready..


----------



## notung (12/6/10)

Sensational! That is really going together nicely.


----------



## gava (14/6/10)

Ok , well I got up early my missus is doing school reports (she's a teacher) so I thought I'd finish off the lid..

Mate dropped around a table saw which great!


----------



## gava (17/6/10)

coat of paint.. looks better than I expected... now to get the colours the missus picked out.. 

there was one rule for having it in the house, it had to look inplace and had to match the colours.. SURE! i say


----------



## mxd (17/6/10)

looks great,

could I get a looksy (photo) with th lid open etc..

As I need to "hide" the my chesty as it's not the prettiest thing 

thanks
Matt


----------



## gava (17/6/10)

will do, im at work at the moment but i'll take a pic tonight.


----------



## marksy (17/6/10)

that is prime


----------



## gava (17/6/10)

I've taken a few photo's as promised...

All i've done is put the wood on the top of the lid and bolted it to it.. nothing fancy but holds fine.







here are the holes for my font and driptray





shot of the pack of the kegerator


----------



## mxd (17/6/10)

thanks for that, muchly appreciated


----------



## MarkBastard (17/6/10)

Are your chest freezer lid hinges the hinges for the entire top then?


----------



## raven19 (17/6/10)

Shit hot setup this will be!

Looking real good fella.


----------



## gava (17/6/10)

Yeah it just uses the freezers lid hinges..

below is a shot of the side of the lid, no hinges require works fine.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/6/10)

Just asking because I have a F&P freezer, similar font, and I have wood on top of mine bolted to the lid as well. I'm getting a bit worried about the hinges to be honest and I would be more worried in your case with more wood on the lid and an unbalanced load.


----------



## gava (17/6/10)

cheers for the heads up.. I'll keep an eye on it..


----------



## MarkBastard (17/6/10)

I think in your case a decent chain or high tensile wire connected so that it takes the strain when the lid is open will work. The font weight makes the centre of gravity different to normal. Anyway I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## gava (20/6/10)

a few updates.. halfway through coating starting to get the idea though


----------



## gava (23/6/10)

quick update.. final coat has been done..
I got some bad dripping from the weather being cold but you can't see that much..


----------



## jakub76 (23/6/10)

Man that looks SWEET!


----------



## flano (23/6/10)

hell yeah!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/6/10)

gava said:


> quick update.. final coat has been done..
> I got some bad dripping from the weather being cold but you can't see that much..



That's come up a treat gava... your build may be put forward as evidence when trying to convince the missus to let me do a similar build :icon_cheers:


----------



## gava (23/6/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> That's come up a treat gava... your build may be put forward as evidence when trying to convince the missus to let me do a similar build :icon_cheers:



As said before I left the colours up to my wife so I was aloud to put in the house, Im pretty happy I did this now after looking at the final coat. 
I would have done anything to get my kegs back in the house, sick of going out to the garage..


----------



## MarkBastard (23/6/10)

How does the cool box work?


----------



## gava (23/6/10)

two fan box's.. recirculating the air from the chestfreezer into a insulated box..

I have redone the insulation because it was peaking up at 7c which I didn't want.. still haven't finished this yet..

I'll take some pics once complete.



Mark^Bastard said:


> How does the cool box work?


----------



## MarkBastard (23/6/10)

Hehe I should have asked that better.

What I meant was how does it work as in how do you access it? What are you intending to put in it? Stuff like that.


----------



## gava (23/6/10)

via the door I installed 
edit: I want to put glasses , peoples six packs they bring over.. general stuff like that


----------



## MarkBastard (23/6/10)

Oh okay good idea.


----------



## gava (26/6/10)

Its IN!!!!

minus the cooler box.. had to get it in before my bday next week


----------



## praxis178 (26/6/10)

gava said:


> Its IN!!!!
> 
> minus the cooler box.. had to get it in before my bday next week



Looks great! Good work!


----------



## MarkBastard (26/6/10)

Gee mate you're better at building bars than you are at photos hehehe. Looks good. Would like a close up of the font if you get the camera out again.


----------



## Batz (27/6/10)

gava said:


> Its IN!!!!
> 
> minus the cooler box.. had to get it in before my bday next week




Those tap handles look like something out of a porn movie :unsure:


----------



## gava (27/6/10)

thye're just wooden legs with with thread thing put in them (Thanks to Kleiny for the idea) I'll cut them down and stain them so they dont look like debbie does dallas cast members.


----------



## mkstalen (27/6/10)

I think you should make then more like cast members, and see how long they last before SWMBO notices h34r:


----------



## gava (27/6/10)

better pictures..


----------



## MarkBastard (27/6/10)

That looks cool. SWMBO's flower arrangement is just one of those things chicks do eh? Hehehehe. Muting your man creation.


----------

